# Powered center questions



## brandon75173 (Dec 13, 2009)

Firstly, I am interested in building a this center with roughly (2) of the following; tweeter, 3", 4", and 5". I cant seem to find a plate amp that isnt sub based for doing what I want to do. Something in the 250 watt range. I cant imagine that a 120w per channel receiver would have enough for powering this. I am admittedly a novice and from alittle research I am planning on doing all fostex components. Just trying to give a very wide range in the center. Also which crossover has good characteristics of powering a fairly wide range like this? Suggestions?

Thanks

Brandon


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Crossovers are specifically designed for the drivers and box that is used. There is no one size fits all unless you do not care about sound quality. Perhaps you should look into a center that is already designed...


----------



## brandon75173 (Dec 13, 2009)

Fair enough. Will the channel specific filters coming from the receiver be enough to run amp direct with no crossover?


----------



## zero the hero (Feb 24, 2008)

no, you can't just throw some drivers in a box with no crossover... there has to be a way to seperate the signal for the specific drivers you are using. Try Speaker Building 201 by Ray Alden for some basics in speaker design, or pick an existing design to build


----------



## brandon75173 (Dec 13, 2009)

Understood. I will go the route of having madisound spec and build the crossover based on what audiophile grade drivers seem to make the most sense. Thanks for straightening it out. LOL.


----------



## zero the hero (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh - here is a 250watt full range plate amp (4 ohms) that you could use for a powered center
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-797


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

I had them create a xover for a project many years ago and they did a decent job of it, however I believe you can find a more audiophile grade project from this site. Some of these people are rediculously good at speaker designs. http://www.htguide.com/forum/forumdisplay.php4?f=39
I have built several projects these people have designed, and I "Highly" recommend any of their builds. Just find one that fits your budget and go for it. Zaph audio is another good source, though I have not heard any of his designs, I would still recommend his stuff based upon the opinions of the above site. Keep us informed of what you decide.


----------

